# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: گرد کردن اعشار یک عدد (فوری)

## billgivz

سلام به همه 

میخواستم بدونم چطور میشه در جاوا اسکریپت به طور مثال عدد

1.75552222
رو به 
1.8
تبدیل کرد . منظورم همون روند کردن اعشار عدد اون هست

لطفا با ذکر مثال

----------


## pashaie

x = 1.75552222;
n = x.toPrecision(2);

----------


## niessoh

var string
string=Math.random();
tracking=Math.ceil (string
تابع بالا عدد را گرد می کند

----------


## exlord

> var string
> string=Math.random();
> tracking=Math.ceil (string
> تابع بالا عدد را گرد می کند


Math.ceil  جواب نمیده اینا 1.7 رو میکنه 2

----------


## martoor

گرد کردن رو به پایین اینه:
Math.floor(x)

رو به بالا هم اینه: 
Math.round(x)

----------

